# Cubase 12 Track Visibility PLE Macros, MIDI Remote and Lemur



## Thor (Apr 16, 2022)

Hey everyone, I finally got to the point where I needed to be able to control track visibility settings and I am using a new method that involves the new Cubase MIDI Remote settings. since I did not see any specific information on this particular use case, I thought I would make a quick and dirty video about it. Please excuse the quality, it’s the first time I’ve made this kind of content. I hope it helps somebody.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 16, 2022)

Great info, Thanks!!

There is a problem with your audio though


----------



## Thor (Apr 16, 2022)

Yeah it’s a bummer. I really didn’t want to redo it for the five people in the world who will care about this topic. Lesson learned, have to figure that out for next time


----------



## Freudon33 (May 15, 2022)

Hello Thor It'a very good video
I also use a touchscreen but for me it's the 14bit Midi Sherlock Plugin created by Karol Obara.
My plugin works great and I also switched to Cubase 12 Pro.
I tested the new midi remote but my problem is that i can have access to 18 different pages and more than 3000 ready to use commands
I currently have 11 pages and I can't find where the function must not be well implemented to access the different pages of my plugin

Do you have multiple mapping page and did you find a solution?

an excerpt from the Cubase12 manual PDF:


> Mapping Pages​All mappings of Cubase functions and controls on your MIDI controller are saved on mapping pages. A MIDI controller can have different mapping pages for different purposes, but only one mapping page can be active. The active mapping page is shown in the lower zone.


----------



## Thor (May 16, 2022)

Hey thanks so much for your kind words. I do not have multiple pages in my layout. I have multiple pages in my Lemur layout, but i laid it out in Cubase as a single page. I didn't know about the multiple pages until I read your message!


----------



## Freudon33 (May 17, 2022)

Yes but how many buttons do you have configured in the midi remote and lemur
Because everything on one page?
With my 14bitMIDI Sherlock Plugin I created 12 pages of 192 buttons in my Plugin
and I can create up to 18
You can imagine that everything on a single page is not possible
For now I started to create my first page but I have bugs
my PLEs and my macros do not always react as they should
On the other hand everything works if I stay on the generic remote
Maybe it's too early to use the new midi remote


----------

